# Problems with Kodak easyshare software?



## Jamme (Nov 8, 2004)

I bought a Kodak easyshare z612 and the software I installed worked, and after one transfer of pictures from camera, now it wont let me transfer next set.  It tells me no device found. I uninstalled and reinstalled and still wont let me. 

any opinions out there about Kodak?  

the camera takes wonderful pictures and video its just the software that sucks 

My computer is only 6 months old its a Dell /windows xp


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The only comment is that unless absolutely needed, you should never install and "camera supplied" software, it is not usually needed with XP.

When the camera is connected it should show up under Windows Explorer as a removeable storage device. You can go into the folder on the device (usually DCIM or a similar name) and copy the image files and past to where you want them on the HDD.

Even better is using a card reader, where you plug the camera memory card in, so you never need to dock the camera.

Try using Picasa (free from Google) as your image software, I think you will find it superior to Kodak or any other camera software.

I use Picasa and a card reader with 3 different digital cameras. Absolutely no problems-ever.


----------



## Jamme (Nov 8, 2004)

I used a USB cable, is that correct?

nnothing still comes up?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Kiwiguy is right on.
I've been recommending Picasa for months, and a friend tells me that two of his most common job are uninstalling Easy share and installing Picasa. This is a remarkable piece of free software.


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

i would never install Kodak's software. it never works right. when i had XP. and even now with Vista. all i did was plug in my Z710 and the PC recognized it. and used windows to transfer the files


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Jamme said:


> I used a USB cable, is that correct? ... nothing still comes up?


YES ... And you should be able to see the Kodak when you click on "My Computer"


----------



## Jamme (Nov 8, 2004)

okay this is what has happened in the past week, as I said above it recognized first set, then second set never would recognize the camera. Called the "Kodak" company was on the phone with them for 20 minutes, went thru all this bull about formatting the internal and taking pictures and that was recognized on my computer, then reinserted the memory card and it wasnt recognized again, so we reformatted another card that had pictures on that I really didnt care to get rid of so did that retook some fake shots and put it in, it was fine it worked. took my other memory card to Walmart, and they couldnt get the pictures to come up either, they told me it was the "card" but in case they switched my camera with a new one, remind you the other one was only a week old. So I took home the new camera and the two memory cards with one no recognizing and one was, well to sum it up!! Now the *&^& other card isnt recognized on this *&^& computer, so needless to say this CAMERA is going back!!! NO MORE KODAK!!!


----------



## Jamme (Nov 8, 2004)

any ideas on how to retrieve my pictures, if the camera it self is still showing there is pictures on my card?


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

If I understand your post you probably have a bad card as the person told you at Walmart. If their equipment can&#8217;t read the card it is unlikely you are going to get the pictures.

Most digital cameras store a separate thumbnail file for each photo so they can be shown more easily on the display. That you can see the thumbnails on the LCD doesn&#8217;t necessarily mean the photos are available.


----------



## glwglw002 (May 31, 2007)

Jamme said:


> I bought a Kodak easyshare z612 and the software I installed worked, and after one transfer of pictures from camera, now it wont let me transfer next set.  It tells me no device found. I uninstalled and reinstalled and still wont let me.
> 
> any opinions out there about Kodak?
> 
> ...


go to www.kodak.com/go/clear and download to desktop. unzip (run) and answer yes to all the messages that come up. this clears the old version. reinstall the new version at www.kodak.com/go/easysharesw. good luck


----------



## barigranz (Oct 25, 2007)

If I uninstall my Easyshare Kodak programme will this delete all my pictures?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

No. You should find them in My Pics/Kodak.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'd also back them up to a DVD or elsewhere.


----------



## barigranz (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for previous reply re photos. I have now got the above all in one. It prints and copies but will not scan even after downloading Firmware from their website as suggested by advisor on the phone. I have uninstalled my previous HP software which I used before. Any ideas - I realise you may not have knowledge of this specific printer. I have also uninstalled and re-installed CD.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Can you run the scanner using Windows Scanner n Camera wizard ???
Programs &#9658; Accessories &#9660; Scan n Cam Wiz ??

This will tell you if the Scanner Twain Driver is installed ... (working)


----------



## barigranz (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes! I was able to scan using Scanner and Camera Wizard which took it to My Pictures, then I added to my Kodak picture files for editing as quite good for this. Thank you very much indeed. However, it still wont scan from the printer control panel which is annoying as this was not a cheap purchase. I rang my vendor's support line but they don't wont to know really and advised ring Kodak support. You have helped enormously.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

*What's the model of you HP Scanner/Printer ??*

Personally .. I trashed HP Image Zone a long time ago.
HP's hardware is good ... But their software is another story.

We may be able to fix HPIZ ... But I might suggest to just make a shortcut to M$ Scan n Cam wizard.
About the only thing you'll lose is the scanner OCR capability ... But if you have M$ office, It'll do the OCR.


----------

